# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  авторитеты говорят

## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Размещаю тут некоторые выдержки из писем с Нрисимха Кавачей прабху.Помню Веда прия тоже  размещала некоторые  ответы на вопросы,Может она добавит что-то  ещё.

*Вопрос:Как должно выглядеть чоли для Радхарани,допустимы ли отсутствие рукавов.*
More than shy. It is inappropriate. The problem would be solved by making a proper choli for Her.

Не просто стесняется. это неприлично. проблему можно было бы решить, сделав для Нее надлежащее чоли(с рукавами ).


*Вопрос:что означает мудра Радхи правой рукой ,как буд-то Она что даёт Кришне.*
Right hand looks like Radha is offering something to Krsna. This is good as it means Krsna will not go away.

Похоже, что правой рукой Она что-то предлагает КРишне. Это хорошо, т.к. означает, что Он не уйдет.
*
Вопрос :про Лой базар и  изготовление там  мурти Божеств.*
These days those that are making deities, especially in North India are not so qualified so they have no sastric tradition.

Сейчас те, кто делают Божества, особенно на севере Индии, не обладают высокой квалификацией, так что они не следуют традициям шастр.

*Вопрос про симметричное одевание Гаура Нитай.*


They do not have to be coordinated in the way they dress. It is true that this is often done in ISKCON temples but it is not necessary, neither is it wrong. During Srila Prabhupada's manifest pastimes he would be taking darsana of the deities and they would almost always be wearing matching clothes. As far as I am aware he never made negative comments about this. When I dress Gaura Nitai I do not wrap Their turbans the same.

Не обязательно одевать Их одинаково. В храмах ИСККОН часто делают именно так, но это не является необходимым, однако и неправильным это не назовешь. Когда во время своих проявленных игр Шрила Прабхупада получал даршан Божеств, Они почти всегда бывали одеты одинаково. насколько мне известно, он не высказывался по этому поводу отрицательно. Одевая Гаура Нитай, я по разному делаю Их чалмы.


*Вопрос о том обязательно ли Радхе и вообще...голову покрывать.*
Generally her hair is always covered. I remember reading years ago, Srila Prabhupada saying that a chaste woman always covers her hair.

Как правило, у Нее всегда покрыта голова. помню, много лет назад я читал, что Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что целомудренная женщина всегда покрывает голову.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Вопрос :про Лой базар и  изготовление там  мурти Божеств.[/B]
> These days those that are making deities, especially in North India are not so qualified so they have no sastric tradition.
> 
> Сейчас те, кто делают Божества, особенно на севере Индии, не обладают высокой квалификацией, так что они не следуют традициям шастр.


Хочу отметить то, что Лой Базар - понятие не однородное. Там есть и странные "инопланетяне" и мурти, изготовленные по всем правилам. Если речь идет об изготовлении маленьких, домашних Божеств. Для храма, большие Божества можно заказать и в Джайпуре и в Южной Индии, а на Лой Базаре можно заказать и отличные домашние Божества. Но - надо знать у кого, и то, что это требует времени и спешка толку не добавит. 

Например, если дойти до конца Базара, по стороне где книжный магазин "Расбихари Лал и сыновья" и свернуть налево, вторая лавка, с зелеными ставнями. Муртивала суровый дядька, но очень квалифицированный, цены - высокие, но адекватные качеству. По мнению людей знающих - он лучший.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Да, я в этом магазине еще в 1993 покупал Гоура Нитай для храма. Там Божества сразу отличаются от других. Какие-то Они там особенные. Чувствуется квалификация мастера. Причем я набрел на него случайно, без всяких рекомендаций. Кришна навел  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

Харе Кришна! 
всегда ли у Шримати Радхарани должна быть коса? или есть еще допустимые варианты ведических причесок для Нее? 
и всегда ли ДОМА надо покрывать Ей голову? или иногда можно накидку рядом положить? (просто у Нее волосы такие красивые, с роскошными локонами по всей спине, жалко такую красотищу все время в косу и под накидку прятать).
спасибо.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Про симметричное одевание Божеств Притху Махарадж говорил, что божества должны быть одеты по-разному, поскольку они являются индивидуальными личностями, но в едином и традиционном стиле.

----------


## Susila dasi

Божества в Новый год
от Дина Бандху прабху:
"Я в ужасе от последней моды в ИСККОн, когда Радху и Кришну одевают как М-ра и М-сис Санта Клаус! Я даже представить себе не могу чтобы подобные вещи происходили в присутствии Шрилы Прабхупады. Я призываю всех, кто чувствует то же самое, жаловаться в Министерство поклонение Божествам"




‎"И для тех, кто хочет не укладывать Божеств до полуночи в новогоднюю ночь - вот официальное письмо от Министерства поклонения Божествам:
"лучше, если мы будем соблюдать стандартные вайшнавские фестивали. Министерство ИСККОН по поклонению Божествам советует храмам не менять расписание Божеств для таких мероприятий.
Ваш слуга, Нрисимха Кавача даса."
Мы также организуем киртан до полуночи в новогоднюю ночь, но даже не думаем менять расписание Божеств!" (Дина Бандху прабху)

Перевод Ананда Гопики матаджи
http://blogs.mail.ru/mail/vishnurata...45B4CCD7E.html

----------


## Вишишта даса

"Величайшая опасность для нашего движения настанет тогда, когда мы произведём или создадим наш собственный способ поклонения Божествам. Так что не спрашивай больше новых вопросов – что бы ни происходило, просто следуй в точности стандарту, который я дал тебе – это всё."

_Письмо Дхрувананде, Бомбей, 4е января 1973 года._

----------


## Dravida das

Ну уж если Шиварам Махарадж позволяте такое, то что уж говорить дальше.

----------

